# Nebulizer Treatment - different drugs



## kumeena (Feb 6, 2012)

Good afternoon ,

In Emergency room  patient received Nebulizer treatment with 2 different drugs                    ( Albuterol /J7613 and J7644 ). There is no time (duration) mentioned  for administration in the chart. How many times we (Hospital) have to bill for Nebulizer. Is it once or twice??

Thank you


----------

